# Bringing culinary gear in carry on baggage



## cookingaddict (Dec 14, 2013)

While it is obvious that you can't bring your knife roll onto a plane in your carry on, I am wondering if anyone had any experience bringing on a PolyScience Immersion Circulator in their carry on for a domestic US flight?

I'm planning on bringing my sous vide stick (that's my term for the immersion circulator) to my Mom's for Christmas but hate checking things of value.

Please let me know if you were able to bring an Immersion Circulator on board an airplane. Or more importantly, did you try and get denied /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

Thanks in advance


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Im sure you can, havent done it but they are quite specufic what isnt allowed. If your too worried; call the airport. Security isnt looking for cook gear , they looking forbombs.


----------

